# Spracherkennung mit Applet / Policy bzw. Security Fehler



## hockacola (25. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit voce/sphinx ein applet für speech recognition geschrieben, das innerhalb
der Eclipse Umgebung super läuft. sobald ich es im Browser (offline oder online) ausführe,
bekomme ich u.g. Fehlermeldungen.. Ich hab das policy-File auch schon für Vollzugriff
editiert aber es geht trotzdem nicht... Muss ich das jar digital signieren damit das geht?


```
Java-Konsole: init... !
init Applet
[Voce] Initializing recognizer. This may take some time...
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission user.dir read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPropertyAccess(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.getProperty(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.Win32FileSystem.getUserPath(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.Win32FileSystem.resolve(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.File.getAbsolutePath(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.File.getAbsoluteFile(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.File.toURI(Unknown Source)
	at voce.SpeechRecognizer.<init>(SpeechRecognizer.java:72)
	at voce.SpeechInterface.init(SpeechInterface.java:79)
	at recognitionTest.init(recognitionTest.java:27)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission user.dir read)
[Voce warning] getRecognizerQueueSize called before recognizer was initialized.  Returning 0.
```

es sind ja eigentlich alles nur zugriffs/securitywarnungen..
hm, hänge da jetzt schon länger..
fällt da jmd. was zu ein?

grüße und danke


----------



## pc-world (30. Okt 2008)

Hast du das Applet schon signiert?

Gruß,
pcworld


----------



## hockacola (3. Nov 2008)

ja hab ich schon...
die fehlermeldungen bleiben gleich. ich hab auch schon die policy files
so modifiziert, das alle Aktionen zugelassen wären...

trotzdem bleiben immer noch die security-warnungen...


----------

